
New antibody mix could form 'potent' Covid-19 treatment, say scientists - lnyan
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/jul/22/antibody-mix-trialled-as-potential-coronavirus-treatment
======
jjcon
With all this research going into coronaviruses is there any chance we’ll get
better cold treatments while we’re at it?

~~~
Solstinox
Coronaviruses make up a smaller portion of colds. Call me a pessimist, but
it's more likely for this coronavirus to branch off into new varieties that
need updated vaccines.

